# Public Land Bow Hunting Near Cleveland



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi

I am new to the area and am a student at Kent State University of Podiatric Medicine and am looking to do some bowhunting over our christmas break. I was wondering if anyone could give me any insight as to which of the wildlife management areas in the area are better than others.

I would also be interested in private land if anybody knows of anyone who would let me hunt. I would be willing to share the meat or give all to landowner.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Mike


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Spencer lake is a pretty nice area. I have taken a couple deer out of there with a bow over the last few years. Not sure how hard it was hit during gun though. I liked the area on the southwest corner where the tracks cross the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

There is some pretty decent public land out by Lake Ladue..Geauga county.. not to far from you.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys! Jose' can you narrow down Ladue for me a little maybe? That place looks massive.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go east on rt422 go past la due to the first x roads ( rapids rd ) turn left and there are a few parking lots on east and west sides , can,t miss them head east toward the river thick swp bottoms , a place to start I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks! I hope to get out sometime this week and do some scouting, maybe even get in a sit or 2.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Also near LaDue is Auburn Marsh Wildlife Area which is bowhunting only. It's relatively small, and there are deer in there, but they ain't easy! Check the wildohio website and you can print yourself a map of the place. I've seen some nice bucks there.


----------

